# modem-manager output prolisso

## UnoSD

Salve a tutti,

all'avvio, NetworkManager richiama modem-manager ma lo fa impostando l'output non silenzioso e quindi mi compaiono i mille messaggi di modem-manager che vorrei nascondere.

Come posso fare a rendere silente l'output? Da dove viene richiamato modem-manager? (così posso mettere un bel --log-level=ERR)

----------

## UnoSD

Sembra si debba comunicare con dbus:

```
dbus-send --print-reply --system --dest=org.freedesktop.ModemManager /org/freedesktop/ModemManager org.freedesktop.ModemManager.SetLogging string:ERR
```

Ma dove metterlo in un file di configurazione per non doverlo fare manualmente ogni volta?

----------

## ago

Non scrivere 2 messaggi di fila, edita il precedente.

Una soluzione semplice potrebbe essere quella di piazzare 

```
> /dev/null 2>&1
```

ove necessario

----------

## UnoSD

 *Quote:*   

> Non scrivere 2 messaggi di fila, edita il precedente.

 

Pardon, la fretta.

 *Quote:*   

> Una soluzione semplice potrebbe essere quella di piazzare 

 

Ci ho provato, (&>/dev/null) ma non funziona, forse perché é chiamato indipendentemente da dbus e non da NetworkManager direttamente...

Cmq è una soluzione che avrei preferito comunque evitare se c'è un modo per impostare il livello di log!

----------

## ago

prova a postare un diff -ru di quello che hai fatto

----------

## UnoSD

```
#!/sbin/runscript

# Copyright (c) 2008 Saleem Abdulrasool <compnerd@compnerd.org>

# Distributed under the terms of the GNU General Purpose License v2

# $Header: $

description="NetworkManager daemon. The service is marked as started only \

when a network connection is established."

depend() {

   need dbus

   provide net

}

start() {

   # If we are re-called by a dispatcher event, we want to mark the service

   # as started without starting the daemon again

   yesno "${IN_BACKGROUND}" && return 0

   [ -z "${INACTIVE_TIMEOUT}" ] && INACTIVE_TIMEOUT="1"

   ebegin "Starting NetworkManager"

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/NetworkManager.pid \

      --exec /usr/sbin/NetworkManager -- --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

   local _retval=$? &>/dev/null

   eend "${_retval}"

   if [ "x${_retval}" = 'x0' ] && ! nm-online -t "${INACTIVE_TIMEOUT}"; then

      einfo "Marking NetworkManager as inactive. It will automatically be marked"

      einfo "as started after a network connection has been established."

      mark_service_inactive

   fi

   return "${_retval}"

}

stop() {

   # If we are re-called by a dispatcher event, we want to mark the service

   # as inactive without stopping the daemon

   if yesno "${IN_BACKGROUND}"; then

      mark_service_inactive "${SVCNAME}"

      return 0

   fi

   ebegin "Stopping NetworkManager"

   start-stop-daemon --stop --quiet --pidfile /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

   eend $?

}

# vim: set ft=gentoo-init-d ts=3 sw=3 et:

```

P.s. Ok, i colori non funzionano in "code":

   start-stop-daemon --start --quiet --pidfile /var/run/NetworkManager.pid \

      --exec /usr/sbin/NetworkManager -- --pid-file /var/run/NetworkManager.pid

   local _retval=$? &>/dev/null

----------

## ago

la mia soluzione non è uguale alla tua..hai provato come ti ho consigliato?

----------

## UnoSD

 *ago wrote:*   

> la mia soluzione non è uguale alla tua..hai provato come ti ho consigliato?

 

Dovrebbe essere lo stesso, uso Bash 4.2.37 che supporta anche la nuova sintassi. Comunque ora provo a mettere "> /dev/null 2>&1"

Non sapresti come potrei modificare la configurazione di dbus? Sarebbe più canonica come soluzione, non annullerei anche potenziali output utili...

----------

